# Why .357 Shot Shells?



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

I obtained a SW .357 thru the family. In the box with it where a box of 50 standard shells (now expended!) but there was also a small box (10) of shotshells (1/4 oz. #9 shot). 

What in the world would the shot shells be for? Seems like a good way to gunk up my SW!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Snakes

They are very effective.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

TOF said:


> Snakes
> 
> They are very effective.


That and shooting pop cans.

I used to set up a large pyramid and take shots at it with .44 shotshells, to see if I could knock them all down in one shot.

You can get them for quite a few pistol calibers.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

TOF said:


> Snakes
> 
> They are very effective.


+1

I've always heard them referred to as Snake Shot.


----------



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

The shot doesn't harm the barrel?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kev74 said:


> I've always heard them referred to as Snake Shot.


Same here. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> Snakes
> 
> They are very effective.


what *HE* said.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

armed_preacher said:


> The shot doesn't harm the barrel?


Not at all.

If you have snake problems load it up and go hunting.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Joeywhat said:


> You can get them for quite a few pistol calibers.


Mostly for revolvers. They do not work well for cycling the slide on an automatic from what I've ready. Not enough pressure behind the load to cycle the slide reliably. Wheel guns don't cycle.

Jeff


----------



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

TOF said:


> Not at all.
> 
> If you have snake problems load it up and go hunting.


A wise man once said, "Ifn' ya'all kill thm snakes you'll havn' to then go git sum mouse traps! Leave 'em snakes alone!"


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The first .38/.357 shot shells I ever tried were Speer, with the yellow shot capsule. I found an empty 7.62mm case and stood it up about five to seven yards away and cut loose. After five rounds, the case was still standing, the grass surrounding it shredded.

I'd rather use a .38 wadcutter. Also have doubts about that shot penetrating an irate rattler.

Now, a 12ga up close is a different matter! I was once struck by a coach whip and shot instinctively. Shortened that snake by about a foot from the front end.

Bob Wright


----------

